# What to do about depression



## Trillium (Oct 4, 2008)

My husband and I have been together for almost 8 years now. We have two lovely children ages 3years & 7months.

For the past few months we've been having many problems... We've lost the ability to communicate with each other and we are fighting constantly. 

Recently my husband admitted to me that he feels that he is suffering from depression. He doesn't want me to talk about it and he doesn't want to get help. He wont even mention it to our marriage counselors! I dont know what to do. I feel that his depression could be causing some of our problems in our marriage and I'm worried about him. How can I help him to understand that its ok to get help for depression?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

He needs professional help, it is the best way to get out of the rut. Let him know tha it doesn't make him less of a man but more of a husband to have him whole again, body, mind and spirit.

draconis


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

draconis said:


> He needs professional help, it is the best way to get out of the rut. Let him know tha it doesn't make him less of a man but more of a husband to have him whole again, body, mind and spirit.


:iagree:


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

I know this is an old post, so I hope he is feeling better. New babies always bring life changes to a family. Regardless of how strong or resilient a person may claim to be, depression can hit you like a ton of bricks. I have a lot of personal experience with depression and mood disorders. Just listening or taking medication does not always solve everything. Maybe Hubby is having a postpartum adjustment period. Be open minned and supportive. Good luck.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

It all depends on his tolerance for the misery that depression brings. It won't get better only worse so at some point he will probably give in and go get it treated. Nobody has to suffer with this in this day and age.


----------



## 123whatsnext (Mar 7, 2010)

i have been depressed for some time now... and my lady thinks i am whinny and acting like a baby... is that natural and will therapy really help me get over my faults....


----------



## crystalbride (Mar 17, 2010)

When someone says they are depressed, they may not know why they are. its good to ask them what's really bothering them. when they see someone ask questions and help them untangle their thoughts,this could help. sometimes we have so much that we are actually depressed about and we even feel guilty and angry at ourselves with our thoughts. this could make us depressed too. having someone on our side to confide in and trust with our feelings, gives us a sense we are not alone. i would suggest you reassure him that you have his back. praying also helps... When i pray it helps to write my thoughts and feelings down, with warts and all. this is therapeutic and i leave it with faith that My Heavenly Father will take my burdens... and will comfort me...


----------

